

A Java Fork-Join Calamity - suprgeek
http://www.coopsoft.com/ar/CalamityArticle.html

======
masklinn
Article is pretty badly written and disorganized, and produces little in way
of actual facts, use cases, or code.

Not to mention, author has a conflict of interest since his company is
developing (and selling training/consulting for, I'd guess) a Fork-Join
framework.

Not saying he does not have a point, but you'd have to hunt that point in the
forests of non-sequiturs and the underbrush of irrelevance.

~~~
captain-asshat
Are we reading the same article?

He has an ordered, referenced critique that explains exactly why java's
fork/join doesn't belong in the JDK.

I don't think it's really appropriate to call this a conflict of interest;
industry professionals do this all the time. Java should be under special
scrutiny from the smartest people we have, now that it's owned by Oracle.

I don't know where you get the impression that this is badly written, but in
my opinion this outshines much of the writing we see on HN.

